# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi forum

## bigskyr

Excel 2010 user

----------


## arlu1201

Hello bigskyr, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

